# Is this the first sign of flowering?



## Triptwo (Jun 12, 2022)

I have a Northern lights auto that is less than 12" and I think is showing signs of flowering.
Could you please confirm?


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 12, 2022)

Yarrrrr


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

yup, the little pistils show it's a female and trying to bloom...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

I've had Lowryder Autos that didn't get over 8" tall. One big Cola


----------



## Triptwo (Jun 12, 2022)

Many thanks.

I started this and 3 others in small seedling trays.  I have since been told that you should plant the germinated seed straight into whatever size pot you are using for when it matures, as it can stunt the growth of an auto flower.

Is this correct information. It would certainly explain my short plant.


----------



## Triptwo (Jun 12, 2022)

This was my first ever grow, hence the very basic question.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Let me send you to the top Auto guy on this site. I'll be right back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Here we go. Click on this link my friend.






						Auto's Done Carty's Way
					

Auto Flowering... many folks give this a shot and walk away, why, because grow #1 was unsuccessful.  You see, Autos really and truly are a different animal and thus have to be treated so.  Stunting is the biggest issue and IMHO #1 reason why this wonderful auto flowering style of MJ is talked...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Triptwo (Jun 12, 2022)

Perfect, thank you!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Your welcome my friend. That's what the Passion is all about. Members helping members.


----------



## Triptwo (Jun 13, 2022)

Well I know what to do for my next batch.
Should be interesting to see the difference!
Also I'd never heard of the powder to turbocharge root growth.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey Now,
@Carty has the guide, for sure!! I would add that a 3 gal. seems ideal as I can always fill it with a root ball!
They key is still to start the auto in the pot she'll stay in. @Carty is right on the money with the tap root. The HOT soil tip is also PERFECT. What I like to do is fill my pot with the soil I plan to use for that grow, take a red cup and shove it is a good ways to make a hollow, remove the cup and fill that hollow with some seedling mix like Light Warrior, that has NO nutrients in it. Then you'll get a solid germ and start and when the tap hits the regular soil it will be able to handle it.
Of course pH and EC/TDS are important but that's all types. . .
Hope that tip helps you out. I've been growing 3-4 auto runs a year for about 9 years now!!

Root ball, 3 gal.  







Current crop of autos from SSSC:


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

You guys keep talking about autos and you're gonna talk me into trying them. Never grown one before, but I'm digging the knowledge you all have amassed about 'em.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)

Try some, they're great and the potency is there now not like the old days. . .


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Try some, they're great and the potency is there now not like the old days. . .


Billy what are you pulling dry weight off of each plant


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Billy what are you pulling dry weight off of each plant


Real rough estimate would be 4-6 on average. I have had a few monsters at around 12-14. Haven't had a whimpy one in a while. I usually don't do any training, fiming, etc. as I am always looking at the structure and growth habits for the breeders. I know folks that do the LST, etc. consistently get 8-10. And as always YMMV!


----------



## Triptwo (Jun 13, 2022)

Thanks for all the info.  I stupidly started these ones in the adult soil, oops that sounds odd!
they are now in 3gal material pots.

i shall use all these tips when I start my next round.
I'm hoping I met get one more outdoors after these are harvested.

thanks to everyone who took the time to advise!


----------



## Carty (Jun 13, 2022)

Gotta love Autos... the key to growing really large Autos is genetics of course..  keep Lowryder out of the  equation as it was balcony weed designed to be 2ft and hidden .. served it's purpose..  LR2 introduced Santa
Maria and things got a lot better.  but still, your better off finding a plant that has a nice ruderalis to create it's own auto and keep the genetics a bit more pure..  

I think what your running is Northern Lightryder and she throws about 3 phenos, short med and bushy..  I just gave out 1500 of them over at OG..  sowwy.  just more open trades there.   so plenty will be getting tested soon.

The difference I have in starting autos is feminized vs non fem's...  I tend to start feminized seeds in their homes like Billy K does here in his larger 3.  and his setup is made for this vs if your going to cram them into a tent your better off going 2gal tall pots...  trim bottoms up a little more.   his setup yields quite a bit more and I find it quite impressive indeed...  rock on..

Here is my Berserker Auto Dark Jedi  x  Grape Dosi Breath @ 60 days.. suffered big time from bad soil.. argh
figure another week or 2


----------



## Triptwo (Jun 13, 2022)

Good to know about staying away from lowryder genetics.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)

Triptwo said:


> Good to know about staying away from lowryder genetics.


Their stuff is good, that lowryder was one of the  very early autos. Don't disparage a good breeder by this. Even the name says it, low  ryder! I have grown some of their gear a few years back and was not disappointed.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Good luck....first it's fun then addicting.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> if your going to cram them into a tent


Someone say cram into a tent. Look what 3.9 gal autopots got!


----------



## Triptwo (Jun 13, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Their stuff is good, that lowryder was one of the  very early autos. Don't disparage a good breeder by this. Even the name says it, low  ryder! I have grown some of their gear a few years back and was not disappointed.



I assumed lowryder was the strain not the grower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Lowryders were the 1st Autos. They were crap. Smoke wasnt very good and the damn thing didnt get over a foot tall most the time.
Autos have come along way since Lowryders.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lowryders were the 1st Autos. They were crap. Smoke wasnt very good and the damn thing didnt get over a foot tall most the time.
> Autos have come along way since Lowryders.





Triptwo said:


> I assumed lowryder was the strain not the grower.


Wow, it's been a long time since. . . I'm hoping this is it. Joint Doctor is the breeder and its William's Wonder x Northern Lights X ruderalis. You know it bragged of an 8 week seed to harvest. Still, even though, it's a remarkable plant for it's time and boy did we make some progress!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

I remember having some of the 1st Lowryders that didn't get over 10" tall. Was funny as hell.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Someone say cram into a tent. Look what 3.9 gal autopots got!
> View attachment 300168
> View attachment 300169


Bill are they Purp or brown, hard to tell from pic?


----------



## BillyK (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Bill are they Purp or brown, hard to tell from pic?


Deep red/purple.


----------



## Carty (Jun 14, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Their stuff is good, that lowryder was one of the  very early autos. Don't disparage a good breeder by this. Even the name says it, low  ryder! I have grown some of their gear a few years back and was not disappointed.



For sure man... and I did not mean to in any way... they pathed the path for a plant I love so much..  Lowryder
did exactly what it was supposed to do, grow beneath balcony height in dutch and spain regions.. nobody the wiser..  it was very good but for the more experienced smoker lacked potency and of course size...

So when they began to get more and more popular and the uneducated complained mostly of size and potency...  LR 2 was created adding Santa Maria to the mix of things..  this began the next stage called..
Super Autos.. because suddenly people are seeing plants of mass proportions..  

I guess what I'm saying is, don't get the wrong genetics and expect results that just cannot happen.. know what ya grow.. I mean, I just gave out 450 seeds of Northern Lightryder seeds.. Like BillyK says, it's in the name...
so know what ya grow and check out some of the big name breeders who made autos..  get something nice to
grow and really test your auto...  Get a feminized seed, a tall 2gal felt pot and in 70 days you'll be amazed..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Yep i got your one of your Mr. Magoo growing right now and she is looking really nice so far. The Gabagoo is stunted because of my fking dog but its a girl and still looking good. The last Gabagoo i grew was very nice and the smoke was awesome.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 14, 2022)

Carty said:


> Super Autos.. because suddenly people are seeing plants of mass proportions..


OMG Super Autos, what was his name, the guy that was trying to breed those for Argh. . . Memory is failing me, stretch, sting, something. I'll have to look it up.


Edit: It was a fellow named Stitch and the company Flash Seeds. Super auto was more like Semi-Auto. Sometimes the autoed sometimes the needed 12/12 to flip.

Again: Oh man I can remember when someone called his telephone number to complain about the beans and his Mom answered. . . Oh boy.


----------

